# The existance of japanese broadsword



## DuskB4Dawn (Nov 19, 2011)

while I was searching the net on information on Ninjutsu as I ofter do I  came across a picture about Kukishinden Ryu and noticed that the  picture shows a warrior wearing Japanese armour holding a yari spear and what  looks to be a Broadsword.





Kukishinden is known for being a battlefield style system so the armour and spear is not out of place but than I notice the size of the katana and noticed it almost looks like a broadsword.
so apparently Kukishinden did originate from China and china is famouse for its use of broadsword. so why isn't there any reference to Japanese broadsword anywhere. it is almost like it doesn't exist.

than I found a picture on the internet on a blog about Tameshi Kiri training by Bujinkan organization




I stumbled on this by accident and this is the only picture I can find on whats looks to be a Japanese broadsword.

I have red on a forum that there was a Japanese Broadsword called a  danbira but cant find any more information



> IsahoNaginata
> 3rd February 2004, 04:50 PM
> 
> Okay.  So it turns out there is a Japanese broadsword call the danbira. There  are also the two war swords, the nodachi (described as a very long sword  worn across the back and wielded with two hands) and the nagadachi  which I could not find a description of. I am curious which of these  would be very long and with a wide blade, since I am currently in the  process of working on a story in which one of the characters wields such  a weapon.
> ...


http://www.kendo-world.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-2314.html

this has baffled me as to why there is no information available anywhere on the internet. perhaps it doesn't exist and was never used.
Kukishinden did have a Daito with a Tsuka length 15'' and Blade length 30''. perhaps this is what it is.
what do you think about this?


----------



## Jameswhelan (Nov 19, 2011)

DuskB4Dawn said:


> what do you think about this?



It's one of these: 

http://printsofjapan.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/taito_ii_yoshitsune_flute_surimono_b-m-_7b.jpg?w=477&h=575

From the point of view of language, the Japanese equivalent of the dao  (Chinese sabre or "broadsword" as you call it) is the katana.

Dao = &#20992;
To (katana) = &#20992;


----------



## Blindside (Nov 19, 2011)

I am no expert in Japanese weaponry, but try doing a search for "nagamaki."  

I don't really see how this is a "broadsword," I think of a broadsword as being a straight weapon.


----------



## Sanke (Nov 19, 2011)

DuskB4Dawn said:


> than I found a picture on the internet on a blog about Tameshi Kiri training by Bujinkan organization
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From the looks of it, that's a Nagamaki. It's basically a giant sword with a long handle, and can look quite similar to a Naginata, though it is used very differently. I suppose you could call it a broadsword, but that doesn't really change anything. 

As for that picture you found, the first one, I think that's just not a great drawing, tbh, more than evidence of the sword. And the fact they spell the name: Happo hikkenjutu, kinda puts me off. I'm not sure if that's an alternate reading of bikenjustu, or if it's just plain wrong.



Sanke on the move.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 19, 2011)

"Hi", meaning "secret", can also be pronounced "Bi", depending on what precedes it. The double "k" is technically wrong, but not unforgivable.

In terms of the "broadsword" idea, there were some larger swords made, wider, longer, thicker, basically as specialist weapons, but nothing like the Chinese form, scimitars, or the like that I've ever come across. They are still very much Katana forms.


----------

